# Best links for a newbie? (knitting)



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

I can very ROUGHLY crochet - it's not pretty but made a lot
of scarves for children who didn't have any 
I can not read a pattern. 
But I realized as I was stitching - that's not what I want to learn..


I want to learn to knit!

Can you send me to some of your fav links for a newbie?
TIA! :goodjob:


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Suzyq2u, you have probably come to the perfect place for this. There are so many knitters here that like to help it's not funny.

I am going to be following this thread. I took a knitting class almost two years ago and the only thing I made was a rectangle - using just the knit stitch - that I turned into a small purse. I tried to cast on the other night and I finally gave up. Even the youtube vids don't seem to help!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Knittinghelp.com has great short videos you can watch over. It has a wide variety of ways to cast on, hold your yarn/needles, knit, purl, etc.

Even slow computers can handle the short videos


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

yup, knittinghelp.com is fantastic ! 
Also, watch youtube videos , they can help alot ! 
...... It's said if you knit 'continental " style ( with the yarn in your left hand ) it's faster than if you knit with the yarn in your right hand ( English style ) I wish I learned Continental from the get go so it was more natural ! 

No matter what you choose, just go slow and you'll just get better and better ! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuRLFl36tDY[/ame]

Hope we can help whenever you need it !!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

welcome and yes! We can help. there are some stickies at the top of the page that can help and you can ask any specific question and get help here, too.

Youtube will be your friend as well!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't know that the link is still valid, but I found http:www.knittingforidiots.mullerslanefarm/lefties.com to be ummmm......very insightful.

They also put up with my odd sense of humor.....(grudgingly) ... and they serve pretty good coffee.......


:shrug:


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

I just started knitting about a week ago. I bought a kit from Hobby Lobby that came with 2 sets of needles, instruction book with patterns, and other tools. It was quite reasonable if you price just the needles. So far I have made a pot holder and a couple of dishcloths. Gone-A-Milkin's socks were my inspiration to give it a try again. (tried about 20 some years ago with no success) I found a simple knit dishcloth pattern on line. www.delightfully*simple*.blogspot.com/2012/01/...*knitting*-*dishcloth*...

It will probably be a while before I can do socks, but ya gotta start some where... I guess. Here are my "prize" dishcloths, haha.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Those are great for a first project. Much better than my first one in knitting class.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Suzyq2u, I just thought I'd look back here to see if you had posted any knit pictures. Just wondering how your knitting venture is going? I just finished a hat that is done flat and then stitched together. Really enjoying knitting, hope it's going well for you!


----------



## cybercat (Mar 29, 2005)

Ravelry.com the best place for knitters. Carefull you will spend lots of time there going threw pattern and forums.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> I don't know that the link is still valid, but I found http:www.knittingforidiots.mullerslanefarm/lefties.com to be ummmm......very insightful.
> 
> They also put up with my odd sense of humor.....(grudgingly) ... and they serve pretty good coffee.......
> 
> ...



ound:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/i-wish-i-could-knit

I recently found the above group on ravelry, where there are lots of folks just starting out too, and a KAL series to help you learn new skills little by little. I've been fishing through there for the last couple days for some awesome newbie advice


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Whatever you do don't get lost in the Pinterest sea of ideas!


----------

